# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Mountainboard umbauen mit Mastfu !

## dannydevil

hab mir vor 18 Jahren ein Skateboard umfunktiort zum Streetsurfer !

Mchte dieses demnchst wieder machen. Hab ne groe asphaltierte Flche, wo ich es ausben kann ! Frher waren wir im Gewerbegebiet oder auf Feldwegen !

Viele nehmen heutzutage ein Mountainboard; wie und wo macht ihr bei euch den Mastfu fest !
Ist ja alles eher knapp gehalten mit der Achse !!!

Beispielbilder sind erwnscht !


Gru Danny

----------


## forPeace

ich hab den Powerjoint direkt hinter der Achse befestigt wenn du mir deine Mailadresse gibst schick ich dir die bilder...

----------


## tobsen

lass dir 'nen kleines Blech machen, das du vorne befestigst (4 schrauben+Lcher :->) 
und einem Lchle fr den Mastfuss....
musst ma meinen Bruder anhauen wegen Foto's oder so.....

PS: war jetzt genau 4 tage nicht mehr auf dem Wasser, werde deswegen Kiter und kauf mir rosa Tanga's

----------


## dannydevil

@ for Peace: dannydevil@freenet.de Super danke !!!

----------


## dannydevil

Bilder sind angekommen ! Hab vielen DANK ! ;-) !
Vorschlag fr dich: Httest da nicht besser ein Gewinde im Powerjoint schneiden knnen/lassen und dann mit einer Mutter + Aluplatte (als Distanz) festschrauben knnen ?!
Sieht besser aus und drfte auch besser halten ! Optisch sieht deine Befestigung nicht gerade stabil aus !!!
(nur als Anmerkung von mir) !


Gru Danny

----------


## forPeace

Hmmmm das wre fr mich halt sehr aufwendig gewesen, so brauchte ich nur einen Bohrer.
Und das hlt so auch Bombenfest - glaub mir!!!
Aber hast schon recht so richtig professionell sieht das nicht aus...

----------


## wipeoutguru

Schau mal da rein:

http://soulsurfer.at/index.php?optio...8a80bd82a8349c

lg, christian

----------


## dannydevil

sieht ja super aus mit der Befestigung der Schiene !!! Tolle Seite !

----------


## dannydevil

Wre ein SCRUBS Photon Board dazu geeignet ?
Knnte es evtl. gnstig bekommen; aber nachdem ich gegoogelt habe ist es ein Board fr 12-16 jhrige und einem Krpergewicht BIS 60 KG geeignet !!!
Sollte man die Herstellerangaben beachten oder ist es frs Windskaten egal ?! 
Wiege selber 94 kg !

Gru Danny

----------

